# Tri-County Beekeepers Assoc 34th Annual Spring Workshop



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm glad to hear how well this Annual Workshop has grown over the years. I recall a time when you could meet almost everyone in attendance and chat w/ most of them. That was 27 and 28 years ago.

I hope you have a good turn out and a good time.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We will be there to answer any questions, as well as have some equipment for sale and on display!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope there's a good turn out. I'll look you up while I'm there.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Will see you all there again this year. Bought my Maxant extractor up there!


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be there with a few tables of stuff, was a great experience last year.


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Maxant,

I hope you're bringing another 1400PL with that great show price. I hesitated last year and someone else snagged it up. I will have to bring the truck this year for sure.

Hope to see you there,

Joe


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I think I will have 2, but one is sold. I would get there fast and snag it!


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

We'll be up there with our carved hive bodies.


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there. Still struggling with which break-out sessions to attend... too many good choices!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

You're right, so many excellent topics and instructors to choose from. I had a very difficult time narrowing down my session choices. Finally settled on ... 

Native Ohio Bee Plants
Getting Ready for the First Spring Flow (John Grafton, look forward to hearing his ideas) 
Queen Program:Cell Punch Method
Apitherapy - Bee Sting Therapy


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

What a great meeting! There were 1040+ in attendance today, I've never seen anything like it. The sessions seemed to be more interactive and less formal this year and as usual I enjoyed it thoroughly. :thumbsup:


----------

